# beef carpaccio



## sushiguy (Apr 12, 2007)

can anyone help me with a good recipie for beef carpaccio? ive never made it before and i need advice on preparing it and serving it in a kitchen. if anyone has experience with it, i would like to hear it, thanks.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

How I do it is. Take the whole beef tenderloin season with salt, fresh garlic, and pepper, sometimes fresh herbs. mark it on grill, but not for long dont want to over cook the beef..Cool it in cooler, to temp.once cool then I cut it in half wrap with plastic wrap realy tight like im trying to forming it into a roll tie the ends, put in freezer, slice it on a slicer as thin as i can.I put in the freezer because it makes it easier to slice on slicer and so if i didnt sell enough i would not waiste it.. Fan out eevenly on plate garnish with extra virgin olive oil and fresh sage or any other Fresh herb available, and some horsradish cream sauce and some crostinis or what ever?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like to sear it on the flat top instead of the grill. But grill works too.


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't sear mine at all. I like to use it completely raw. I make a mixture of mayonnaise, Dijon, Worcestershire, and a touch of lemon and spread it thinly onto a plate to create a bed for the fillet. Slice the frozen fillet almost paper thin on a meat slicer and arrange in a pleasing manner to completely cover the mayo mixture. I arrange some thinly sliced lemon around the edges to create a border. I top with thinly sliced mushrooms, capers, grated parm, olive oil, touch of chopped garlic, S&P, a few more lemon slices and chopped parsley. Be sure the steak is not still frozen when it's served.

As chef.esg.73 said keep some in the freezer. As long as you have a piece in there you can make this dish on the fly.

I like the horseradish idea. I may add a little to the mayo next time I make it.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I like mine the way ESG described it. So follow what he says all the way up till he puts it on the plate. I also dont like slicing it on a slicer id rather do it by hand with such an elegant dish as carpaccio is.  I also wouldnt pair it with something as strong as horsradish because it is so strong and you want the mouth feel of the beef itself and something as pungent will destroy not only the texture your looking for but the mouth feel.

First off fan it out like he described and put it along with either a small very very simple salad with citrus (supremes) and some nice balsamic redu or pair it with a few nice slices of crunhy bread. 

Making sure to season it well!! ! ! Fresh cracked pepper and some nice sea salt. 

Keep it as simple as you possibly can. Thats the key to good carpaccio. 

Happy Cooking! :chef:


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

I sear mine as well. Ecoli lives on the outside, and while searing may not be traditional, it will stem some possible visits by the health department.

Once seared and lightly frozen, just so I can slice it better, I drape it over some fresh sliced baguette, drizzle with olive oil, lemon juice, garnished with roasted garlic aioli, frisee and lolla rossa.


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

Raw rolled to perfect the roundness with plastic. Freeze. Slicer to cut 5 slices fanned around a plate. Top with a bed of baby arugula, shaved parm, and shitakes. Then dot dijon around the rim. The idea is that it looks like a flower. 

My opinion on the raw v seared... Carpaccio is RAW. I understand everyones' preoccupation with adhering to strict health codes but this product is by nature raw. 

Everyone likes it their own way though.


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

My health department is satisfied that it is frozen.


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't imagine compromising the dish if the health department is satisfied. 

Go for it. Post a picture of your plating to brag.


----------



## saltydog (Mar 16, 2008)

Another for raw.

Hey, they made me put the "raw and undercooked" shpeel on my menu so I can serve raw and under cooked. So raw it is. Then I gently pound it out and dress with a little bit of quality olive oil, good Parm, capers and a kiss of lemon.


----------



## stellasmomma (Dec 26, 2007)

i'm with saltydog. a little baby arugula and crushed red pepper infused oil is great too.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Concept, Character, History: Traditionally, it's beef sashimi, not tataki. However, the tradition on the dish is not all that long; it dates from mid-20th C Venice. There are pluses and minuses to tataki style for slicing and pounding -- but if that's your choice, why not? Concept: From a sushi point of view, think o-toro richness with hirame sashimi presentation.

Garniture: Dressed with olive oil, sometimes infused, shaved dry cheese such as parm, capers, garlic chives, bitter greens, chili flakes, yadda yadda yadda. Highly adaptable to sashimi presentations and garniture. Again, think toro taste and hirame translucency. Anything that goes with negi-toro goes with carpaccio. Got scallions? Lan-yu would be interesting -- but tread lightly young padwan. Grated, spicy radish could be interesting. If you like wild fusion, I think an XO _mignonette_ would be killer. Dam, talked myself into it. I'll put that together this week.

Meat: Fillet. You don't want too much marbling. Wa-gyu is not the best choice, too fatty. Ideally, you're looking for something like "Better than Choice Angus." Grass fed beef has more flavor. You can use any other cut without grain you like. Top block sirloin is an excellent choice. You can even use eye of round for an economy carpaccio. Okay, that's pushing it. Don't.

Knife technique: Big deal. Use very cold meat, but not frozen. If you've got the time, tools and technique you can do a better job by hand than with a slicer. The slicer's blade is toothy and tears the meats fibers instead of cutting cleanly. You want a polished edge -- right between "near mirror" and "mirror." In sharpening terms, a Hall's black Arkansas, Norton translucent Arkansas, an 8000# Norton water stone, a 5000# or 8000# Shapton, etc. In other words... sharp. You want enough flexibility in the blade so you can feel the face of the meat before cutting through it. A suji or yani that's not too stiff are OK. I guess a tako or fugubiki would be ideal -- but have never used either, so as I said, a guess. With my knife (old French carbon slicer), I cut straight down to the board, no bias whatsoever. I know that's not sushi style. If your thinnest technique is on the bias, do that. Fillet doesn't have much grain structure anyway. Time consuming, neh? I have fairly fast knife technique and it would still take me awhile to cut each serving.

Pound: Yes, slightly, no matter how thin you've sliced. The idea is not only to thin but to enlarge the slice, give it an irregular shape, and to open the fiber structure so it is translucent and takes the dressing. There's actually a right kind of pounder for this. You want to use a flat, disk shaped pounder on a vertical or offset handle. You pound straight down, then drag the disk across the meat to stretch it. The whole process is facilitated by pounding between lubed sheets of cling film. After pounding, hold the slice up to a window or light to check. Really. I'm serious. Makes a good show.

Freezing: Better if you don't. Alters the cell structure, screws up the final texture and moisture content.

My two lira,
BDL

PS ON EDIT: FWIW, tataki means quick seared on the outside, raw all the way through, and served chilled (or at least cool). I used "sashimi" to mean raw.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I understand its served raw. I sear it for 15 seconds on each side just so when you slice it its a little more apealing rather then a slice of raw meat its a very very thin layer of lightly seared meat with a cold bright red center. 

Yeah its another thing of how you prefer. As long as you know where the meat that you are serving as carpaccio is comming from you can serve it any way you want.


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

I had a Venison Carpaccio that was "seared" with a marinade. It's been awhile I can't remember with what. But it was nice.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

That sounds nice. What was it paired with?


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

An arugula and orange citrus salad. It was at a tapas and tequila bar in Seattle called La Tango.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

That sounds great. Was it expensive?


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd say it was probably around $15 to $18. Eight years ago.


----------



## chefinfrance (Dec 16, 2007)

Take a fillet of beef and marinate in pesto, a blend of basil ,olive oil, pine nuts, grated parmisan and a hint of garlic wrap in cling film tightly and chill for at least 24 hours { i have heard of chefs freezing it but you must take it out the freezer at least a hour before trying to slice]. Serve wafer thin slices with what ever you fancy and dizzel with a dressing of olive oil and pesto. Spinkle with fresh grated parmisan, toasted pine nuts and a little ground pepper.
This dish is great for a la carte or for a few guests but never try it for too many people the meat should be bright red and fresh and served within minutes of slicing.
Steve www.masterchefinfrance.com


----------



## shellatio (Jul 9, 2008)

I had venison carpaccio a couple months ago at La Casa Bianca in Whitehouse Station NJ. It was served with frilled arugala, radicchio, winter berry sauce and gorgonzola garniture $12.95. Winter berry sauce wouldn't have been my first choice, but it turned out to be fantastic.


----------



## jstx (Aug 15, 2008)

You can use tenderloin witch is traditional but I honestly prefer top round trimmed of fat. I want my carpaccio to taste like meat. Slice it thinly and pound between plastic wrap. Peal off top layer of plastic and invert onto a plate.

Keep in mind you want things to push the flavor of the meat not hide it or take away from it. 

Shaved Parm (not grated), sea salt, cracked pepper, dressed arugula (lemon and olive oil) 
or
Shaved parm, sea salt, cracked pepper, fried potato, dressed arugula
or
Fried potato, crispy green beans (quickly blanched), very garlicky aoli, sea salt, cracked pepper
or
Grainy mustard, caper berries, olive oil dressed arugula, sea salt, cracked pepper
or 
Shaved parm, shaved white truffles (or white truffle oil), sea salt, cracked pepper.


----------

